# Tunisia War on terror News & Discussions



## Mootaz-khelifi (7 Jun 2013)

area of operation 




i will start with this Sunday 
 According to preliminary information and waiting for further clarifying the matter: in the middle of the night sunday the death of the Sergeant 1st class Mokhtar Lambarki National Army after suffering for 7 shots friendly fire
The incident, which claimed the lives of Mokhtar Lambarki authentic of State of Kasserine, in that he moved away a bit from his friends when he returned to them in the darkness of night, they asked him to stop and give night code but he did not comply with the orders on the grounds that hi is their friend, but they shot him directly 7 bullets, which led to his martyrdom at the scene




















Thursday news 
Mount Alhaanbe ( Chaanbi ) in state of Kasserine Thursday morning, 6 June 2013: New mine explosion killed two soldiers in the ranks of the national army and wounding two others, according to a data

The military helicopter was moved to the scene to transport the injured to the regional hospital of Kasserine


















explosion Site 

























picture of the martyr funeral Sadiq Thawadi Sergeant first class national army


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (7 Jun 2013)

today 
 Brigadier Mukhtar bnasser Defense Ministry spokesman , Don't rule out the existence of sleeper cells of terrorist groups and declared that one element   was arrested on sespected in  helping the terrorist group positioned in Chaambi


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (10 Jun 2013)

no one replayed in my topic is there no solidarity with us    
come on


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (10 Jun 2013)

10/06/2013 
The release of a taxi driver and a teacher accused supplying Groups
Terrorist in chambi

Released and security units Kasserine today taxi driver suspected supplying the terrorist groups because of lack of evidence.
Guard troops also released the teacher who was arrested on suspicion  his relationship with terrorist groups entrenched in Jebel Chaanbe extending terrorists with supplies.
In the same context,  forest guard was released  accused of the same charge with keeping it in the case of tracking


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (10 Jun 2013)

Mootaz-khelifi said:
			
		

> no one replayed in my topic is there no solidarity with us
> come on


I cannot speak for everyone, but your posts are a little difficult to understand where you train of thought is and what your point is.  From your posts my understanding is that English is not your second language, but please make an effort to clearly state what the intent of your posts are.  You discuss a friendly fire incident but refer to martyrdom and terrorist cells being in existence.  Are you making a connection between a soldier being shot by fellow military personnel and sleeper cells, that they perhaps had something to do with the friendly fire incident?


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (10 Jun 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I cannot speak for everyone, but your posts are a little difficult to understand where you train of thought is and what your point is.  From your posts my understanding is that English is not your second language, but please make an effort to clearly state what the intent of your posts are.  You discuss a friendly fire incident but refer to martyrdom and terrorist cells being in existence.  Are you making a connection between a soldier being shot by fellow military personnel and sleeper cells, that they perhaps had something to do with the friendly fire incident?


the incident of  soldier is while looking for the terrorist how putting land mines and IED in the mountain and this topic is about the whole operation starting from his incident 
and the operation started 6 or 7  months ago 
the 2nd sit of pic is about an IED attack on Army Toyota helix that killed the driver and the front seat passenger and injured 2 other soldier in back seats


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (11 Jun 2013)

today images of the Terrorists camp that the army find it in the mountain


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (13 Jun 2013)

:'( :'( :'( :'(  why no one is interested in my topic  ??? 
dose it because is not USA or UK or CANADA or Any other superpower  ???


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Jun 2013)

I have been following your topic. Just because someone does not comment does not indicate a lack of interest.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2013)

It's not in my area of interest, however if you posted some comment(s) along with the pictures (and maybe a link _instead_ of pictures), you _might_ garner interest from others.
If you don't start a dialogue/discussion, why do you expect others to do so?


----------



## dangerboy (13 Jun 2013)

As Old Sweat said not every on e comments.  There have been 1,827 views of your topic, so people are finding it interesting.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (14 Jun 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's not in my area of interest, however if you posted some comment(s) along with the pictures (and maybe a link _instead_ of pictures), you _might_ garner interest from others.
> If you don't start a dialogue/discussion, why do you expect others to do so?


maybe because is not well organized and for lack of dialogue


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (14 Jun 2013)

from 6 months ( to 8 ) the Army is in red alert ( 5 times alert in base )  and in mountain of Chaambi there a terrorist cell that attacked troops and recently civilian out side the preserve  
and my topic is to show you not only you face terror even we  face terror


----------



## Remius (14 Jun 2013)

Mootaz-khelifi said:
			
		

> from 6 months ( to 8 ) the Army is in red alert ( 5 times alert in base )  and in mountain of Chaambi there a terrorist cell that attacked troops and recently civilian out side the preserve
> and my topic is to show you not only you face terror even we  face terror



No doubt.  I am finding it interesting as well.  Are you using a computer translator like google?  That maybe why we are having a hard time with few things.

And just so you know, we are not a Superpower by any means.

Have you found that attacks have increased since the Arab Spring movement? (without violating any OPSEC you may be subject to)


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (16 Jun 2013)

one of persons with Salafi trend tried on Friday 14 June 2013 attacking the national army sergeant was present within the battalion of reinforcement in the regional hospital of Kasserine.

And according to a sergeant in the national army, the person infiltrated from the rear wall of the hospital and tried to assault him and take by force his weapon, which made him ( soldier ) to shoot in the air where discerned  by the rest of the military forces stationed in the vicinity of the hospital.

According to the report by the sergeant in the national army, the person was able to escape on board a car that was waiting for him near the hospital, prompting the military units surrounding areas close to the hospital and do an intensive sweep.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (16 Jun 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> No doubt.  I am finding it interesting as well.  Are you using a computer translator like google?  That maybe why we are having a hard time with few things.
> 
> And just so you know, we are not a Superpower by any means.
> 
> Have you found that attacks have increased since the Arab Spring movement? (without violating any OPSEC you may be subject to)


1st yes i use Translator  in the news only 
2nd they get the advantage of that our army is  exhausted because of  tasks of protecting vital installations and most of the soldiers are out of the barracks from 2 years


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Jun 2013)

I've been following your thread also, with great interest.  The problem is that you put up a wall of pictures, with a one line description of what is happening.  It makes it difficult to put all the pictures in context, when we don't know what is going on in them.  Keep up the good fight.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (20 Jun 2013)

news : New mine explosion in Mount Chambi without casualties
New mine explosion in Mount Chambi morning Thursday, 20 June 2013, following the passage of one of the animals it without causing damage


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (25 Jun 2013)

National army announce the controlling of Mount chaambi in the celebration of the 57 anniversary of his emission 
http://youtu.be/Q9IYI912voU video


----------

